# Where to catch catfish?



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey all, I'm a transplant from MO and I've been here about 19 years. I'm more of a hunter, but I'm getting my 7 year old son into hunting and fishing. He said this past winter that he wants to catch a catfish. I honestly have no idea where in the world to catch one in Southeast Michigan so I'm asking for suggestions.

I'm not looking for spots, but a lake or pond name would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen some nice cats pulled out of the Huron river just below the dams. Sterling State park in Monroe has quite a few too that can be caught from shore.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Great and thanks!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

jsbowman said:


> I've seen some nice cats pulled out of the Huron river just below the dams. Sterling State park in Monroe has quite a few too that can be caught from shore.


Wait. What damns?


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Try Hudson lake. I've caught a few by mistake while musky fishing and they have all over 30".


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are looking to catch catfish I would use shrimp, chicken liver, or a dip bait. I've had other fish pick at the shrimp and chicken liver but the only fish that go after dip bait is catfish. The only downside to it is you have to re-apply it about every 10-15 minutes. If you fish a river a good time to catch them might be right after a good rain. They seem to like that dirty water.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen them caught below the dams in Flat Rock, but you would probably have luck at any of them along the river that have public access. They like the deeper holes, and turbulent water created by the dam.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Growing up we always had the best luck with chicken livers. I think the hardest part for him will be sitting still


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had the best luck by buying whole uncooked, uncleaned, legs still attached extra jumbo shrimp. You can go to the grocery store and buy 5 or 6 for like 5 or 6 bucks. When I was working 2nd shift I would let them marinate in the back of my trunk during the summer for 8 hrs. I would than cut them in half or thirds and use I think a 1/0 or 2/0 gamokatsu circle hook off the bottom. Useing either a appropriate sized slip sinker with no current or a pyramid sinker in water with current. Another thing would be to catch some creek chubs. Cut them up and fish them as cut bait.


----------



## Ryan4551 (Jul 16, 2015)

Peninsular Park in Ypsilanti. There is a dam there on the Huron river fish below the dam.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Socks said:


> Hey all, I'm a transplant from MO and I've been here about 19 years. I'm more of a hunter, but I'm getting my 7 year old son into hunting and fishing. He said this past winter that he wants to catch a catfish. I honestly have no idea where in the world to catch one in Southeast Michigan so I'm asking for suggestions.
> 
> I'm not looking for spots, but a lake or pond name would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Sent you a msg.

I am also hitting one of my favorite spots Sunday afternoon, taking my wife out. I will give you a report


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Here is a fish I caught from one of my favorite "Spots"


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ryan4551 said:


> Peninsular Park in Ypsilanti. There is a dam there on the Huron river fish below the dam.


I live in Ypsilanti Township so this works great!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> View attachment 213555
> Here is a fish I caught from one of my favorite "Spots"


Holy crap that's awesome!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

ALL of those fish were caught in 1 hour and 45 minutes, by my wife and myself, at just ONE of the "spots" I mentioned before! It was a rather slow day. 

On another day, in that same "spot" I caught 37 in about the same time, by myself, one rod in the water.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

All of those were taken, and all on the day when I was alone, in the same "Spot", in May, just as the lilacs were starting to bloom. in other words, this time of year.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

All Lake Erie fish! Lake Erie, the ONLY place one needs to learn in the WORLD to catch fish!


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

i would try algonac but it may be too far the north channel theres catfish there


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Saginaw river has a lot of big cats.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

"hot ponds" at the power plant in Monroe. Should be VERY good catfishing.

Try the Detroit river and lake Erie forum with this question. Others may have more experience with the hot ponds than I. I fished the same type of warm water discharge on the Saginaw bay and you cannot help but catch cats up there.


----------

